# Strange Things you find on the woods



## wartomods (Jul 9, 2009)

There are several interesting or creepy things that sometimes we come across, but one thing that creeps the hell out of me is when i find old dolls in the forest. I know it is just regular domestic garbage, but i find it extremely disturbing.


----------



## ianfernite (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh wow.
You win.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jul 9, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is so fucking creepy!


----------



## DeadGeneration (Jul 27, 2009)

I always thought it was weird that no matter how deep in the woods you get there will always be an f'd up car and some beer cans.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 20, 2013)

I found an old rusted out .22 repeater in a field. There's a hundred reasons that could've ended p there and none of them are good.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 21, 2013)

Strangest things, eh?

Complete couch

Recliner (nowhere near the couch)

Shot up cars (always makes a person question the activities that led to that particular moment)

A dark haired cloth doll

Random pieces of old lumber

The odd piece of clothing

A *VERY* rusted dagger, Mother of Pearl grip, half of which was missing.

I chose to not take any of the items, as they were obviously where they were for a reason, and I didn't want to mess with Karma.


----------



## pigpen (Dec 21, 2013)

abandoned meth lab with fire damage


----------



## kidbob (Dec 27, 2013)

this is probably the weirdest thing i have found lol........ i found it at the hop out in montgomery:


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2013)

kidbob said:


> this is probably the weirdest thing i have found lol........ i found it at the hop out in montgomery:



damn, that's weird. (i fixed the image embed for you).


----------



## enocifer (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like a potato....


----------



## landpirate (Dec 28, 2013)

I nearly always find porn magazines in the woods. What is that all about?!? Actually don't answer that...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 28, 2013)

landpirate said:


> I nearly always find porn magazines in the woods. What is that all about?!? Actually don't answer that...



Yeah, me too. I think there's some kind of backwoods porn repression being acted out.


----------



## pigpen (Dec 29, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> Yeah, me too. I think there's some kind of backwoods porn repression being acted out.



If you're in the woods anywhere near a truck stop or rest station, you're almost guaranteed to find some porn, used condoms, shit stained undies, empty N20 cartridges, broken meth bubbles, pocket pussy/dildos and all other sorts of mean, nasty things just layin around.

But yeah, finding ripped up, dirty children's clothes by the tracks or in the woods is always slightly off-putting.


----------



## enocifer (Dec 31, 2013)

Me & 65 (with the gun tatted on his face; if ya know him, ya can't miss him) were hangin' in in the woods near Boulder (by the creek) chillin', drinkin' with some some dumb 16 year old kid, and we got up to leave... and then we spotted a used lotion bottle an a rubber glove as we were leaving.... fucking creepy. We decided that was the most disturbing thin we'd ever seen at a drinking spot behind the bushes in the city limits. Back in 2011, probably, when this happened.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Feb 4, 2014)

Almost five years ago while remote camping in Lassen, some friends and I, all in various stages of psychedelic wonderland, were exploring a long since abandoned farm by light of the moon. After determining that it had been neglected for at least two decades, we opened up the primary living cabin. Oddly enough, we found dusty bootprints, recent trash, and a couch someone had likely been sleeping on. It was all kind of spooky and fun, until we found a 2ft x 2ft wooden cross adorned with intricately hand-carved insignia, the likes of which I'd never seen. The blood soaked elastic straps affixed to the X suggested animal sacrifice.


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 6, 2014)

Rolling Blackouts said:


> Almost five years ago while remote camping in Lassen, some friends and I, all in various stages of psychedelic wonderland, were exploring a long since abandoned farm by light of the moon. After determining that it had been neglected for at least two decades, we opened up the primary living cabin. Oddly enough, we found dusty bootprints, recent trash, and a couch someone had likely been sleeping on. It was all kind of spooky and fun, until we found a 2ft x 2ft wooden cross adorned with intricately hand-carved insignia, the likes of which I'd never seen. The blood soaked elastic straps affixed to the X suggested animal sacrifice.



That one's the winner for creepy factor


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Mar 2, 2014)

well, the coolest thing i have ever found in the woods would probably have to be either a bowling ball, a dog (he had no collar, and appeared to be starved nearly to death, i decided to take him in, his new name is mr. jenkins, i believe he is some sort of cur, but he was thin even for a cur) and countless old glass bottles.

creepiest...i always find the finding of animal bones kinda creepy, old dolls, i found a noose hanging from a tree once....that was sketchy as fuck. 

i have found a lot of cool/creepy shit while fishing, shopping carts under the water, several fishing poles, and a .22 rifle. yup.


----------



## treyvor (Mar 11, 2014)

I stumbled across an old drinking spot with a ton of really old beer cans and liquor bottles. And and old rickety structure with a bunch of broken antique mason jars outside if it. We thought it might have been a moonshine shack during prohibition.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

found a little one hitter with some bud left in it. That made for a pretty good evening.


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Jun 6, 2017)

I used to live out in the boonies in a small town in Maine, back in the mid-80s. I spent most of my time there exploring the forests. I found all kinds of junk, including an old dump full of interesting glass bottles, odd rusty metal things, and a rusted license plate from the 1930s (can't remember the exact year, anymore). 
Eventually, my BF and I decided to go explore down by the river. First, we found an old car (60s or 70s model, if I recall correctly) parked in a secluded spot away from the trails we were on, and all its doors were wide open. Trees had begun growing up all around it, so it had been there for some time. We then found the rotting remains of a huge turtle hanging by its tail from a small tree off to the side of trail that led to the riverbank. That gave us the creeps. But then later on, my BF, who was walking down a trail in front of me, saw some other animal that had been strapped to a tree and was mutilated to the point that she couldn't tell what kind of animal it was. I didn't see it at all, because she screamed and ran past me, so I didn't stick around to find out what was back there, either. I remember telling my parents that something sinister was going on there, but as usual, they didn't do anything except tell us not to go back there anymore.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 8, 2017)

Found a flesh light while clean tradh off the road


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 9, 2017)

Trank gun and a petrified hash pipe from the 60s


----------



## Grubblin (Jun 9, 2017)

I work in the woods and I find all kinds of crazy shit at a rate of one or more a week. Favorite things were in abandoned house dumps in the Southeastern US Atlantic coastal states. A hundred years ago and more they used to just throw their trash down the holler in back of the house. So I'd dig through the pile looking for old coke and perfume bottles. I sold a perfume bottle from 1897 once for a hundred and probably still got ripped off.
I find half inflated mylar balloons constantly. After Valentine's day especially and they all say something like "I love you 4ever", I'm sure that's true until the balloon flies away.
The most disturbing thing I've found was a HUGE pink stuffed elephant along the North shore of Escambia Bay in Florida. It was devastating, deeply depressional, bc Hurricane Ivan had just ripped up thousands of homes south of that same Bay less than six months before that. There were still blue tarps on roofs everywhere. I thought about taking it off the shoreline and posting a lost and found ad but that seemed wrong. The elephant washed up so that it was actually standing on it's feet, just above the high tide line, kind of like that's where it always belonged. I mean, a stuffed animal washed more than a mile - probably, but at least several thousands yards - across a bay to land on it's feet on the other side. I did take a picture and the picture definitely fit the mood of the stuffed beast. It's an overcast day, the waves are white capping almost to it's feet and there sits the elephant, standing strong against the Storm. I think I still have that picture somewhere and while I haven't looked at it in a couple of years i used to look at it all the time when I started feeling sorry for myself. You get out of that picture what you want to take from it. If anything can be motivational and depressing at the same time, that picture is it. I suppose that doesn't fit the mood of the thread but hey, it's a stuffed pink elephant - where else, even on this site, can you fit that story in. Remember, it's rare that your circumstances will ever get so bad that you can't find someone else who is worse off than you - just ask pinky!


----------



## HemlockSaoirse (Jun 15, 2017)

Outside of the town I used to live in maybe 10-15 miles out there was an abandoned cabin in the woods and a large sinkhole next to it. Wandering around stoned I thought it was a good idea to climb down the hole and check it out. It was a collapsed cellar and still had a good bit intact. Scanning around with my light I damn near jumped out of my skin because someone hung a sex doll from a noose in one of the uncollapsed sections and I thought it was a body. There were also Polaroids of three different women laying around. It still fucks with me to this day.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 15, 2017)

the wood can go both ways.. you see weird shit and you see beautiful shit and all the while just be glad you didnt run into any bears or poltergeists.. or sex dolls ( I am so sorry, man, thats creepy as fuck)


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 15, 2017)

Itsnot the woods,but here is a good one where a redditor finds then revisits a filthy porn lair inside a bridge. Photos included



Any way to get this image to show up?










@Matt Derrick also had/has a good story on squattheplanet.com/old where they found a bloody dildo and other questionable things at a train siding in the woods.


----------



## HemlockSaoirse (Jun 16, 2017)

The fact that the bloody condom went missing between their trips is nuts. Great read though.


----------

